
UltraViolet Is Shutting Down - PretzelFisch
https://www.cordcuttersnews.com/ultraviolet-is-shutting-down/
======
PretzelFisch
People paid money to have digital access to these movies, and after the shut
down all of their content may not be accessible. I hate this not owning the
physical disk/bits. I would like to buy an digital file like I can do for
music.

------
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19046108](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19046108)

